# Puppy - Swollen Eye!



## MXCopper (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey there,

My girlfriend and I have a Golden Retreiver puppy named Copper who is 9 weeks old, and we've had him for a week and a half.

Last week, we noticed that his eye seemed to be a little swollen and he was trying to itch it. He didn't seem to be in any type of pain, and he was playing with his toys, but occasionally would stop to try to itch it (we'd stop him when we saw him trying to itch it). It continued to swell and the inside eyelid appeared to be covering up part of it, which I read was due to irritation.

Since it was 10:00pm, we decided that if it wasn't better by morning, we would take him to the vet immediately. We figured he had probably scratched himself while playing or itching, since his symptoms seemed to be the same as when you poke yourself in the eye by accident. There didn't appear to be any scratches or marks on any part of the eye, which we were relieved of. When morning came, it looks completely normal, and we didn't think much more of it.

Today, about 5 days later, the same thing is happening. His eye looks swollen and he looks a bit like a sad beagle in one eye. He's trying to itch it, but again, I'm trying to prevent him from doing so. Other than that, he seemed fine--maybe a bit more sleepy. About 15 minutes ago, though, he threw up.










I was already planning on taking him into the vet this week for a check-up, but I'm wondering if I need to move the appointment up and go in today. Does this sound like it could be an allergy? Or could he have scratched himself in the eye twice? Could the throwing up be related in any way? 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, I don't really have any answers, but I know if he were my pup, I'd move the appointment up just in case - It would make it easier not to worry about him. The fact that it happened twice would make me even more likely to do this -


----------



## Mason (Sep 17, 2008)

A couple of weekends ago, I took my puppy (he's now about 21 weeks old, 20-ish lbs) to my grandmother's house. Apparently, he had an allergy to something, because when he went out into the grass or played with the other dogs, he puffed up. His eyes became so swollen, they were nearly sealed shut, and his skin turned bright red. He's white, so its easy to see. My cousin's fiance is a vet nurse, and her solution was to give him a half of a 25mg Benadryl tab; the swelling was gone in about 30 minutes. I would definitely let your vet check him out first, but my gut tells me its allergies if it goes away and comes back. It wouldn't hurt to ask if its alright to give your pup Benadryl if he keeps having this problem.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Hopefully it is just allergies. I wouldn't take a chance with the eyes though. I would see your vet as soon as possible just to be sure that it is nothing serious.


----------



## MXCopper (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. The swelling was entirely gone within an hour of posting this thread, so I'm thinking it is most likely some type of allergy. I called my vet and she recommended the Benadryl as well, if it happens again. Either way, I'll have her check it out when we go in tomorrow.

Thanks again!


----------

